# 1989 vw golf no oil getting to the head



## nsomuch2 (Oct 13, 2008)

im having a problem my oil light comes on after the car warms up and at about 2500rpm when i rev up past 3000rpm it goes of but comes rt back on. i have put a new oil sending unt in and i still get the same problem. also i have changed the oil and flushed the engine oil as well. any help would be great.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

bad oil pump maybe?


----------



## nsomuch2 (Oct 13, 2008)

harmankardon35 said:


> bad oil pump maybe?


the only things that it doesn't also not get oil to the head sometimes the valve chatter is as quiet as a mouse and then sometimes it's loud as heck and sometimes the oil light and buzzer doesn't even come on. I'mvery puzzled!!!!:bs:


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Could be a sticking oil pressure by-pass valve or restricted/loose oil pick-up in the pan?


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

*oil*

Intermediate shaft bearings are probably toasted. Main bearings and rod bearings will probably be marginal but serviceable. Keep running it and they'll be toast too. 

You might get lucky and just have a bad oil pump, i.e. Oil pressure relief valve sticking. While you replace the oil pump, replace the oil seal in the bottom of the vacuum pump as well. You blow that seal, and you lose all kinds of pressure as well. If that doesn't fix it, better plan on rebuilding the engine....or at least the bottom end bearings. (Which you can do by just dropping the pan, engine in car.) 

Note: Pick up a 36 mm high volume oil pump. 

Good luck!


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

*more...*



nsomuch2 said:


> the only things that it doesn't also not get oil to the head sometimes the valve chatter is as quiet as a mouse and then sometimes it's loud as heck and sometimes the oil light and buzzer doesn't even come on. I'mvery puzzled!!!!:bs:


 That actually sounds more like the pressure relief valve in the oil pump. Check the pick up screen as well. If it gets loud and the warning light comes on after warming up, that's probably worn intermediate shaft bearings or other bearings....


----------

